# Toe-heel centering dilemma



## Dunkj (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

I just picked up a 157 burton process board and large cartel bindings. I wear a size 10 pair of k2:t1 boots. My trouble is that I can't seem to get the toe and heel perfectly centered without the foot bed hanging over the edge on the toe side. There's only 35mm of boot over hang on the heel edge and 20mm on the toe side so I don't think the board is too narrow. And I have adjusted the toe bed to its smallest setting. (note: the medium bindings were too small even at the longest setting). If the foot bed were only 7 mm shorter it would be perfect! 

Any suggestions? Do you think it'll be a problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Have you adjusted the disc to push the binding toe side??


----------



## Dunkj (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry. I'm new. I should have mentioned the bindings are est. the board has a channel. 

If I push the binding toe side the foot bed hangs over the edge on the toe side. Is that a problem? I've read it's a no no.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

have you put the boot in the binding to take these measurements? If you have and still cant get it centred properly that means you need the heel cup of the binding to come forward but Im not sure you can do that with your cartels.

15mm isnt a huge deal by the way.


----------



## Dunkj (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep. I've measured them three ways to Sunday. And I think you're right... Cartels don't allow the heel cup to move. 

I was hoping that the 15mm wouldn't be a big deal. Here's my fingers crossed. 

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The real test is with your boots and bindings mounted tilt the board and see how much angle you can get either way.


----------



## Dunkj (Oct 4, 2012)

The tip test? You bet. I had it close to 70 degrees before either the heel or toe of the boot touched to floor. Less if i pushed down into the carpet but still at least 45 degrees.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

youre good to go


----------

